# My haul



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I shot my first tourney this weekend, I had some of the best diving experiences of my life! We didn't get any fish on the board, but we got fish! Saturday was an adventure and test of will power as we made a long trip under less than desirable conditions. We rode to OB re-gassed and headed southwest to the rigs. Unfortunately the water was not in our favor. Top 30 feet or so was thicker than Clay's coffee, nice thermocline with about 25 feet of bluewater underneath and then the same crummy water under that. Those brave enough to venture into the unknown came up with fish and stories of ones that got away. Those of us that like our water on the blue side had less luck, but still got fish. Brandy shot a 26 lb AJ and a couple of 11-12 lbs snapper and a sheephead, Clay shot a 15-18 lb AJ, Sniper shot a nice AJ a snapper and sheephead as well. We ended the day searching for good water/fish and found none. In late with plans of getting out the following day to do it all over again.

Day #2, we were met with glassy seas, sun, and beautiful water! After an hour or so long trip to the Mass, we made our first drop to great viz and schoolsof AJ's coming up to meet us. The dive was amazing IMO, I saw multiple species of gamefish, and evidence of other critters as well. After missing 5 fish (NOT happy with my Biller right now) I was about to throw in the towel, Clay and I made for the surface when this guy came swimming by










I had time to stretch one band, aim, and fire,I made a good headshot, didn't rush getting the fish in was able to get a solid hold on him to finish him off. With the viz what it was and the lack of current we were able to make a nice free ascent and came up about 80 meters from the boat. A quick swim and we were back onboard. The other guys will have to chime in with what they got, I can't remember all the details, but mine wasn't the only fish. We then motored around the otherside of the Mass. and sent down Brandy and Sniper. Brandy came up shortly thereafter with a couple of Snappers on his stringer claiming that he couldn't find the structure. We talked about it all the time watching Sniper's bubbles zig zag all over the gulf! We figured he'd tied into a record sized AJ, was getting chased by a shark, or was narced out of his mind. He came up a bit later with tales of chasing a nice cobia around, that never let him get a shot off. Clay repositioned the boat now that it was our turn to to down and damn near dropped the anchor right on the structure. I switched to my back-up JBL and over we went. On our way down, I saw what I'm assuming was the same Cobia that Sniper had seen, but I didn't really mess with him, he didn't look like he wanted much to do with us. I was pleased to see good water on the bottom that was alive with a multitude of fish. Before I new it, Clay and I had a trigger a piece on the stringer, after that it was a little Mango, followed by a nice Mango (my first stone shot...it was awesome) and finally a decent red snapper. I had four fish on the stringer so I was satisfied and it was time to go, truth be told, I wanted to stay and keep killing, but Clay's cooler senses prevailed and he got me to the surface. I was stoked with my stringer, this guy made my day










We ended up diving one more spot that proved productive for the other guys, I lost two off my shaft, almost had one back when Clay sniped him from right in front of me...oke He made the right choice, nice going Clay. Total tally for the day as I just found out posted in Clay's reports that he posted as I sat heretyping this one! Had fun shooting my first tourney. Didn't get the Riffe like I wanted, but I brought home some nice fish instead, and THAT is good enough for me.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

dont forget this pic josh!!! That was a HOSS!!!! You got it figured out on day 2 for sure. Thanks for the awsome lunch and your company on the trip it was a GREAT time. Hope you are still married after this weekend LOL. 










By the way, I think your Biller is missing something at the top that keeps that shaft true. I know you can shoot and I know the 48" Biller is a fish killing machine. My shaft doesnt wobble like yours. I think there is a bushing missing. Quick fix and you will love the gun again. Way to go with the fish man!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice mess of fish!!

Thanks for the report and pics...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Where were you Reese? You didnt fish the tourney?


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I had to work on Saturday, I have been off for the last month...



Looks like y'all had a great trip!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

nice mang josh. you should've taken me up on my offer to practice/troubleshoot before the tourneyoke

oh well. the offer still stands

good job dude


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul Josh!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet pics with your son Josh!!!! Your total was 5 for day 2, wasn't it??? All when you switched guns. I knew you were a marksman!

Had a ball!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Josh. I also had gun issues the first day and lost fish because of it. My tip's wings were bent and kept them from opening up. I lost about a 20 lb snapper because of it. Switched tips and I landed the cobia.


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

*First of all Josh ........... CLAY DONTeven know how to make a pot of coffee,,, thats my coffee yur smackin on :moon AND Second of all CONGRATS ON THE FISH.....*


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Josh, congrats on your first tourny and your fish.That black is especiallynice.You knowyou're hopelessly addicted now, don't you?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry Linda, I thought I was poking at Clay!

Jeff, I'm gonna HAVE to take you up on your offer, or soon that Biller is gonna be broke down for parts. That little JBL that I have made me some money out there though, I've very pleased with it.

Sniper, I had a great time out there too, sorry there wasn't more lunch to go around.... Still married, just had to tell Neva that we could make an offer on a house, small consolation for spearfishing right?! My Biller isn't missing the bushing, it is the JBL that is missing that piece causing the shaft to have that excessive play. For some reason, there is a lot of drag on the shaft as it leaves the muzzle on my Biller, thought it was because I had overpowered it, so I reduced the bands to stock dia/length, but I'm still not shooting how I should be. I know now that it isn't necessarily me, because I did ok with the JBL. Sniper-Spear-It is gonna let me do some target practice at his place so hopefully I'll iron out the kinks.

Thanks again for a good day out there guys, it was well worth all the pain that we went through getting out there.

If feels good to be a rig diver now too!!!:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah man!!! We ARE rig divers now!!!!


----------

